# How hard are hand rails?



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> Pros make them look so easy... Obviously there not. But how hard are hand rails one you are comfortable with park/straight flat rails?


you mean like boxes?

they are tricky as hell... specially if they are angled pretty steep.

get your balance dialed like crazy, and expect little space for error


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Handrails are a big step up man. Toronto is the new "hot" spot for pros to hit, and I can tell you that the rails here are high!! They're as high was your kitchen counter, at a minimum. Your average park rail, is a lot lower height wise, with a clean in and out run. You don't have that luxury on the street, nor do you have nice snow to ride off of. Even most of the so-called "handrails" they put in your average parks, are nothing like actual handrails. They seem to lack the height, narrowness, and sketchiness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

True, and if you've got problems with falling off the park rails every now and then... it's going to hurt a lot more to fall on a street rail.


----------



## Cros1489 (Dec 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Props to the peeps who do these. Not going to see me on one of these things though!


+1 

i will stick with my nice, flat, good run in, and out park rails!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been riding rails for a long time and I still wont step to most hand rails. A lot of consequences man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Those vids always get me excited. But then I see the part where they just fall hard and I think twice about trying it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I rock handrails, but only my skateboard.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

sedition said:


> I rock handrails, but only my skateboard.


pretty steeze bro... good to see some skaters out there arent just posers.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Rocan said:


> pretty steeze bro... good to see some skaters out there arent just posers.


Thanks. That pics was taken in like...2004, I think. So kinda old, but I still do rails. Started skating when I was 10. Come April I'll be hitting a lofty 35! Poser, no. Lifer, yes.


----------

